# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل المنى طاهر ام نجس

## ابن الصديق

تمهيد
مايخرج من السبيلين او احدهما  منه ماهو متفق على نجاسته ومنه ماهو مختلف فيه.
فالبول مما اتفقوا على نجاسته وان كان محل الخلاف  بين الفقهاء  فى بول الصغير  الذى لم يأكل  الطعام على سبيل التغذى  حيث يرى بعضهم  طهارته
وكذلك اتفقوا على نجاسه الغائط  والودى والمذى  ولم يخالف فى نجاسه المذى الا بعض الاماميه-وكذلك  دم الحيض  والاستحاضه فانه نجس.(1)
اما بالنسبه للمنى 
فقد اتفق الفقهاء على ايجاب التطهر منه لقوله تعالى (وان كنتم جنبا فاطهروا). ولكن الخلاف  بينهم فى نفس المنى  هل هو طاهر ام نجس ؟
تعريف المنى 
المنى –بفتح الميم  وكسر النون وتشديد الياء  عام يشمل ماء الرجل  وماء الانثى
صفات المنى 
-لونه ابيض من الرجل واصفر من المرأه
رائحته كرائحه الطلع عند الذكر والانثى 
ثخين من الرجل  ورقيق من المرأه
اللزوجه
فتور الذكور  وانكساره  عند خروجه بتدفق وشهوه
وانه يتدفق بدفعات
وقد تفقد بعض هذه الصفات فى حالات المرض
فيصبح منى الرجل  رقيقا ويميل للاحمرار  فى بعض الحالات
وقد يبيض ماء الانثى لفضل قوتها.(2)
 المذى 
ماء ابيض رقيق لزج يخرج بادنى شهوه  وبلا دفعه ولا يعقبه فتور  وربما لا يحس  بخروجه  ويشترك فيه الذكر والانثى 
اما الودى  قهو ماء ابيض كدر  ثخين  يخرج من القبل  ايضا  ويشبه المنى  فى الثخانه  ويخالفه فى الكدره  ولا رائحه له 
ويخرج عقب البول  او عند حمل شيئ ثقيل .(3)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1-وهذا لا يمنع  ان يخرج من احد السبيلين شيئ طاهر كالحصى وغيره  ولكنه ينقض الوضوء (مغنى المحتاج1-32 كتاب العبادات  د-بدران ابو العنين ص 12
2-المجموع شرح المهذب للنووى 2-141  البنايه على الهدايه 1-291
3-مغنى المحتاج1-79   المجموع 2-143

----------


## ابن الصديق

اختلف الفقهاء  فى طهاره المنى  وذهبوا فى ذلك الى  رأيين .
ذهب الشافعيه والحنابله فى معتمد مذهبهم والظاهريه الى ان المنى طاهر سواء كان رطبا او يابسا  وسواء خالط الثوب او البدن  ويستوى فى ذلك الرجل والمرأه 
وبذلك قال على بن ابى طالب  وسعد بن ابى وقاص  وسعيد بن المسيب  وعطاء  واسحاق  ابن راهويه  وابو ثور  وابن المنذر  وحكى ايضا عن ابن عمر  وعائشه  رضى الله عنهم .(1)
وذهب  الحنفيه والمالكيه  والزيديه والاماميه  الى ان المنى نجس  وهؤلا ء  انقسموا  الى فريقين  

فريق يرى ا

انه لا بد من غسله بالماء رطبا كان او يابسا  وهذا ماذهب اليه المالكيه والزيديه  ومن وافقهم 

وفريق يرى انه يغسل رطبا  ويفرك يابسا  وهذا مذهب الحنفيه.02)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1-المجموع 2-143  مغنى المحتاج 1-79-80 المغنى 1-835  الانصاف للمرداوى 1-340
2-بدائع الصنائع 1-84  حاشيه ابن عابدين 1-312 بدايه المجتهدلابن رشد 1-82 الشرح الكبير بحاشيه الدسوقى 1-6 البحر الزخار 2-219 كتاب النيل وشفاء العليل 1-416

----------


## ابن الصديق

سبب الخلاف

قال ابن رشد
ان ذلك يرجع الى سببين 
احدهما :اضطراب حديث عائشه  رضى الله عنها  وذلك انه فى بعضها  كنت اغسل ثوب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من المنى  فيخرج الى الصلاه  وان فيه لبقع الماء .(1)
وفى بعضها كنت افركه من ثوب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (2).
وفى بعضها  فيصلى فيه .خرج هذه الزياده مسلم
السبب الثانى 
تردد المنى  بين ان يشبه الاحداث الخارجه من البدن  وبين ان يشبه  خروج الفضلات  الطاهره كاللبن وغيره .
فمن جمع الاحاديث كلها  بأن حمل  الغسل  على النظافه واستدل من الفرك على الطهاره  على اصله فى ان الفرك لا يطهر نجاسه  وقاسه على اللبن  وغيره من الفضلات الطاهره لم يره نجسا.
 ومن رجح عنده  حديث  الغسل على الفرك  وفهم منه  النجاسه  وكان  بالاحداث عنده  اشبه مما ليس بحدث قال بنجاسته.(3)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1-صحيح البخارى باب مسح المنى وفركه  وغسل مايصيب المرأه1-63
2-صحيح مسلم كتاب الطهاره باب حكم المنى 1-238
3-بدايه المجتهد1-82


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------




                                                 الادله

المذهب الاول
استدلوا على طهاره المنى 
بحديث ام المؤمنين عائشه  رضى الله عنها (كنت افرك المنى من ثوب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم يذهب فيصلى فيه)(1)
هذا الحديث يدل على طهاره المنى  
لانه لو كان نجسا لم يكتف فيه بالفرك كالدم
وكذلك يغسل قياسا على سائر النجاسات التى لا تزال الا بالماء 
ااجيب عليهم بان ذلك لا يدل على الطهاره لانه من فعل عائشه رضى الله عنها  فى يكون حجه الا اذا اطلع عليه النبى 
اجيب عن هذا التعسف بان الفرك لو كان غير مطهر لما اكتفى به 
ولو لم يطلع النبى على الفعل فصلاته بالثوب تدل على طهاره المنى  لانه لو كان نجسا لاطلعه رب العالمين 
كما نبهه على نجاسه النعل  وهذا تشريع ولا يجوز تأخير البيان
ايضا ثبت من فعل النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم كما رواه احمد عن ام المؤمنين عائشه قالت :ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  كان يسلت  المنى  من ثوبه بعرق الاذخر (2) ثم يصلى فيه  ويحته من ثوبه يابسا  ثم يصلى فيه (3)رد
وكذلك  ثبت من قوله (انما يكفيك  ان تمسحه بخرقه او اذخره)
قلا وجه للاعتراض السابق .

ورد على ذلك
بان فعل النبى بالسلت والفرك لا يدل على طهاره المنى  وانما على كيفيه  التطهير  فغايه الامر انه نجس تم تخفيف تطهيره والماء لا يتعين لازله جميع النجاسات 
كذلك الثوب الذى  وقع فيه الفرك من ام المؤمنين  ثوب النوم  والذى غسلته ثوب الصلاه وهذا دليل على عدم طهاره المنى 
ورد على ذلك بان هذا تأول بعيد
كما انه قد جاء فى بعض الرويات (لقد رأيتنى   افركه من ثوب رسول الله  فركا فيصلى فيه(4)
وجاء صريحا فى روايه (انها تحكه من ثوبه صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يصلى )(5)
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1-صحيح مسلم كتاب الطهاره باب حكم المنى 1-238  ابى داود كتاب الطهاره باب المنى يصيب الثوب1-102
2-عرق الاذخر هو حشيش طيب الرائحه(نيل الاوطار1-291) 
3-الفتح الربانى 1-250
4-سنن ابى داودكتاب الطهاره باب المنى يصيب الثوب 1-101
5فتح البارى 1-345-
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اعترض على ذلك بان الاحاديث الوارده فى فرك المنى   لا تدل على طهاره المنى  حيث ان الفرك يحمل على الغسل
 واجيب  بأن هذا استدل مرفوض  والتعقيب بالفاء نفى احتمال  تخلل الغسل  بين الفرك والصلاه
اعترض بأن احاديث الفرك خاصه بمنى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فيكون حكم منيه انه طاهر وهو حكم خاص به صلى الله عليه وسلم.
واجيب بان هذا تحكم لا دليل عليه فلا بد من دليل على خصوصيه الحكم  ولا يوجد  وحكمه حكم سائر امته صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى يأتى دليل الخصوصيه 
كذلك قد خالط منيه صلى الله عليه وسلم  منى المرأه فلم يتعين انه منيه وحده  ولو كان نجسا ما اكتفى فيه بالفرك

روى عن عائشه رضى الله عنها انها قالت (كان رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  يسلت (1)المنى من ثوبه بعرق الاذخر  ثم يصلى فيه ويحته يابسا  ثم يصلى فيه (2)
وعنها قالت(كنت اغسله من ثوب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  ثم يخرج الى الصلاه  واثر الغسل فى ثوبه بقع الماء(3) متفق عليه
وفى روايه للدارقطنى  كنت افرك المنى  من ثوب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  اذا كان يابسا  واغسله اذا كان رطبا(4)
روى عن همام بن الحرث قال:ضاف عائشه رضى الله عنها  ضيف فأمرت له بملحفه صفراء فاحتلم  فاستحيا ان يرسل بها اليها  وبها اثر الاحتلام  فغمسها فى الماء ثم ارسل بها  فقالت :لم افسد علينا ثوبنا  انما كان يكفيه ان يفركه (7)باصبعه  وربما فركته من ثوب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم باصبعى (5)
وجه الدلاله من هذه الاحاديث
تدل على طهاره المنى  اذ لو كان نجسا  لم يكف فركه  كالدم  وكان لا بد من غسله  قياسا على سائر النجاسات .
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1-السلت :بمعنى النزع والازاله(المعجم الوسيط)
2-الفتح الربانى كتاب الطهاره  باب فيما جاء فى المنى 1-250
3صحيح البخارى  كتاب الوضوء  باب اذا غسل الجنابه  او غيرها فلم يذهب اثره 1-63
4-سنن الدارقطنى 1-125
5-ابى داود كتاب الطهاره1-101
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------==

كذلك ماروى عن ابن عباس قال:سئل النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم  عن المنى  يصيب الثوب  فقال: انما هو بمنزله المخاط والبصاق انما  يكفيك ان تمسحه بخرقه او باذخره(1)
وجه الدلاله طهاره المنى لشبهه بالفضلات الطهاره وان كانت مستقذره
وكذلك لو كان نجسا لم يكف فيه المسح
قالوا بأن الحديث موقوف ولم يرفعه الا اسحاق بن  يوسف الازرق كما قال الدارقطنى  والبيهقى   فلذلك لا يصلح للاحتجاج.
اجيب عن ذلك بان اسحاق بن يوسف امام مخرج عنه فى الصحيحين  فيقبل رفعه وزيادته  فيصلح للاحتجاج به
كذلك بالقياس على الطين بجامع ان كلا منهما مبدأ خلق البشر 
كذلك الاصل فى الاشياء الطهاره ولا ينقل عنها الا بدليل (3) 
------------------------------------------------------------------
1-سنن الدارقطنى 1-125
2-نيل الاوطار 1-81   سبل السلام 1-93
3-نيل الاوطار 1-81

----------


## ابن الصديق

اعترض على ذلك بان التقيد بالازله غسلا او مسحا او فركا او غيره  ثابت  ولا معنى لكونه نجسا الا انه مأمور بازالته بما بين الشرع وحدد
 

المذهب الثانى  استدل على نجاسه المنى 
ماروى عن ام المنؤمنين  قالت (كنت اغسل المنى من ثوب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  اذا كان رطبا  وافركه  اذا كان يابسا (1)
وما روى عنها ايضا  قالت (كنت اغسل الجنابه من ثوب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فيخرج الى الصلاه  وان بقع الماء  فى ثوبه  
وقالت :كنت افرك المنى  من ثوب رسول الله  فيصلى فيه .(2)
كذلك روى عنها انها قالت لرجل  اصاب ثوبه المنى فغسله كله  انما كان يجزيك ان تغسل مكانه فان لم تر ه نضحت حوله  لقد رأيتنى  افركه من ثوب رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فركا فيصلى فيه (3
كذلك عنها (ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  كان يغسل المنى (4)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1-سنن الدارقطنى1-125
2-صحيح مسلم كتاب الطهاره 1-238
3-نفس المصدر السابق 
4-نفس المصدر السابق
)
.----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ماروى عن عمار بن ياسر  رضى الله عنه  عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:((انما يغسل الثوب من الغائط والبول  والمذى والمنى  والدم والقئ(1)
وجه الدلاله  تدل هذه الاحاديث على نجاسه المنى للغسل فى حديث عائشه 
وتعين الغسل فى حديث عمار  
اعترض على ذلك  بان الغسل فى الاحاديث محمول على الندب  لورود المسح وغيره  فيكون من باب النظافه وازاله الدرن  لا اكثر 
وقد روى انس بن مالك  رضى الله عنه ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى نخامه فى القبله فحكها بيده ورؤى كراهيته لذلك  وشدته عليه  ولم يكن هذا دليلا على نجاسه النخامه
ولم يثبت امر النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم بالغسل من قوله  وانما كان فعل ام المؤمنين  لان حديث عمار معلول لا يثبت

ولا يدل فعل ام المؤمنين هنا على الوجوب  الا بدليل 
قال  الحافظ فى الفتح  ليس بين حديث الغسل والفرك تعارض  لان الجمع  بينهما  واضح على القول بطهاره المنى  بان يحمل الغسل  على الاستحباب  للتنظيف  لا على الوجوب  وهذه طريقه الشافعى واحمد
وكذلك الجمع ممكن على القول بنجاسته  بان يحمل الغسل على ماكان رطبا والفرك على ما كان يابسا  وهذه طريقه الحنفيه
والاولى الاولى  لان فيها عمل بالخبر والقياس  معا 
لانه لو كان نجسا  لكان القياس  وجوب غسل دون الاكتفاء بفركه كالدم وغيره  وهم لا يكتفون بالفرك فيما لا يعفى عنه.
يرد علىهم كذلك  ان فى حديث ام المؤمنين كما فى روايه ابن خزيمه  كانت تسلت المنى  من ثوبه  بعرق الاذخر ثم يصلى فيه  ويحكه من ثوبه يابسا ثم يصلى ...فانه يتضمن  ترك الغسل  فى الحالتين .
وحديث عمار فيه ثابت بن حماد اتهمه بعضهم بالوضع قال اللالكائى اجمعوا على ترك حديثه.
قال البزار  لا يعلم لثابت الا هذا الحديث  
قال الطبرانى  انفرد به ثابت بن حماد  ولا يروى  عن عمار الا بهذا الاسناد
قال البيهقى هذا حديث باطل .(1)


قالوا  ان المنى بعد المسح او الفرك تبقى عينه وهى عين النجاسه (2)
المنى خارج من السبيل  اشبه البول (3)
قياس المنى على غيره من النجاسات الخارجه من البدن كالبول  والغائط لانصبابها جميعا فى مقر وانحلالها عن الغذاء 
المذى جزء من المنى  فاشتركا فى عله النجاسه لان الشهوه تحل فى كلاهما(4)
الاحداث الموجبه للطهاره نجسه   والمنى منها  ولا نه يجرى مجرى البول  فتعين غسله  كغيره من النجاسات (5)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1-نيل الاوطار 1-80
2-بدائع الصنائع 1-84
3-المغنى والشرح الكبير 1-736
4-المجموع للنووى 2-561
5-سبل السلام1-93
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------

اعترض على ذلك بان قياس المنى على البول لا يستقيم  لوجود النص (1)
قياس المنى على المذى بالاختلاف بينهما فى الصفات والماهيه  وما يترتب عليهما .
كذلك قياس المنى على الفضلات النجسه كالبول   لايصح  لان من المستحيلات من الغذاء  ماهو طاهر كالعرق  والمخاط  والبصاق 
فالاولى ان يقاس على الفضلات الطاهره  بدلا من القياس على الفضلات النجسه 
كذلك قولهم  ان الاحداث الموجبه للطهاره نجسه  والمنى منها 
قلنا الجماع الخالى من الانزال موجب للطهاره 
اما انه يجرى من مجرى البول  فلا حجه فيه  لانه لا حكم للبول مالم يظهر   
قال تعالى (وان لكم فى الانعام لعبره نسقيكم مما فى بطونه من بين فرث ودم لبنا خالصا سائغا للشاربين )(2)
فلم يكن خروج اللبن من بين فرث ودم  منجسا له  فلا يحكم بنجاسه المنى  بخروجه من مجرى البول (3)

          =======        الخلاصه  ========
القول بطهاره المنى قول قوى وادلته قويه ولم يسلم دليل المخالف  او استدلالاته 

هذا هو الرأى الراجح عندنا والله اعلى واعلم.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1-سبل السلام1-94
2-سوره النحل ايه (66)
3-المحلى 1-166  العده للصنعانى على احكام الاحكام لابن دقيق العيد 1-401

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك  الله فيك جهد طيب

----------


## ابن الصديق

وفيك بارك ابا البراء

----------

